# GT: Game 27 @ Jazz 12/26



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(10-15)@
Utah Jazz(20-8)

WHEN: Wednsday Decemeber 26th at 6:00 PM Pacific; 9:00 PM Eastern
WHERE: Delta Center in Salt Lake City, Utah
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBALeaguePass; AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sam Cassell | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Jazz Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








 Deron Williams | Derek Fisher | Andrei Kirilenko | Carlos Boozer | Mehmet Okur

Jazz Key Reserves







|







|








Ronnie Brewer | Paul Millsap | Matt Harpring

Q's Quote:
"Beat Houston before Christmas, now need a win at the Utah Jazz after Christmas. Although hardly ever winning when visiting the Utah Jazz, I think the Clippers will finally take this game at least."


Q's Prediciton: Clippers Win 99-98
Q's Prediction Record: 14-10



Game Preview:



The Utah Jazz have simply dominated the Los Angeles Clippers this season.

They'll try to do it for a third time and hand the Clippers another loss in Salt Lake City when the teams meet Tuesday night.

Utah (20-8) has cruised to two wins over Los Angeles (11-15) by an average of 20.5 points, scoring an average of 58.5 points in the second half. The Jazz have shot better than 51 percent in both meetings.

Click to expand...

*​


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

What's the clippers all time record in Utah? I remember it being pretty bad for the clippers.

Anyways, good luck tonight. I hope the jazz don't play as lousy as they did on the last road trip. You could take advantage of that, but I don't think Livingston will be able to outplay Deron tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe Harpring is out with some sort of illness.


----------



## Baller_8 (Dec 20, 2006)

clippers will get owned


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Clippers are 1-29 all time at Utah.


> The Clippers fell to 1-29 all-time at the EnergySolutions Arena -- formerly the Delta Center -- with a 112-90 loss on Nov. 14 in the first meeting



Key matchups:
Boozer VS Brand
Williams VS Livingston


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

End Of First:

Los Angeles Clippers: 23
Utah Jazz: 22

I liked how the Clippers played and were active on the defensive end. Just need to cut down on the turnovers(4) and hit some outside shots(0-2 from trey I think). I had a good feeling about the game and they are playing good thus far.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Maggette looking real sloppy on the last few possessions.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

These refs have some major vision problems. Miss a traveling call and then pretty clear pushing off.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Refs just plain give utah the lead 46-41. 1:18 2nd


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Mike Smith "the Jazz have had the benefit of every controversial call in the half"

Glad to see i'm not the only one who noticed. What a joke. **** the nba.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Halftime:

Los Angeles Clippers: 43
Utah Jazz: 50

Clippers playing good, but Jazz playing agressive. All the contreversial calls going for the Jazz has been a setback but they need to adjust coming out of the locker room after the half.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> Mike Smith "the Jazz have had the benefit of every controversial call in the half"
> 
> Glad to see i'm not the only one who noticed. What a joke. **** the nba.


No you aren't the only one but the Clippers need to adjust and start being more agressive.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Home court advantage. Anyways let's not get hung up on bad refs... it's still a close game and the Clippers can win it by getting aggressive and staying active on D.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Jazz go up by 12 on a ridiculous three point play.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> Jazz go up by 12 on a ridiculous three point play.


I wonder which of the Jazz players dressed up as Santa for these refs?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Mike Smith (who loves the jazz for some reason) "i've never been accused of being a homer, but 95% of the calls have gone utah's way"


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Dwill>Livingston


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Dwill>Livingston


Brand > Boozer. Too bad Boozer gets away with everything and phantom calls are called on LA. I mean, sure, refs miss calls but about 75% of the calls Utah has gotten have been unneccessary whistles and Clips have gotten about 40% of the fouls which they forced.

As far as DWill vs Livingston, how a team does reflects on the point and the only reason DWill is doing better then Livingston tonight is due to the fouls like I previously mentioned. I hardly point out the fouls, but tonight, they have been way too in favor of the Jazz.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

End of 3:

Los Angeles Clippers 65
Utah Jazz 73

Nothing to say, besides the refs need to start calling the game equal. Like Mike Smith said, "95% of the calls are going to Utah's way" and to add on to that myself, 100% of the contreversial calls, along with non-calls, tick-tack fouls and phantom calls are also going Utah's way.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

WOW @ that call. Sure he was out the circle but he wasn't set, it's hard enough to win at Utah, but then you have the Ref's riding on the Jazz player's nuts


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I hate people that blame the refs, I never blame refs on any loss.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Brand > Boozer. Too bad Boozer gets away with everything and phantom calls are called on LA. I mean, sure, refs miss calls but about 75% of the calls Utah has gotten have been unneccessary whistles and Clips have gotten about 40% of the fouls which they forced.
> 
> As far as DWill vs Livingston, how a team does reflects on the point and the only reason DWill is doing better then Livingston tonight is due to the fouls like I previously mentioned. I hardly point out the fouls, but tonight, they have been way too in favor of the Jazz.


lol, dude what happened? You use to be such a creditable poster. you can't argue who is better at the point. Yes you can argue at the PF spot, but defiantly not the point.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> I hate people that blame the refs, I never blame refs on any loss.


So your saying if Elton was the one who was getting away with EVERY SINGLE push, foul, shove, the Clippers getting all of the contreversial calls, Clippers being the team getting the phantom calls and the Jazz getting non-calls, for the ENTIRE game virtually, you'd say it's the players fault? And if you say refs aren't making the wrong calls, watch the game that's on. How many times has Boozer shoved and how many fouls does he have? I've seen him shove, reach, hack, push over 25 times and he has what? 1 foul? While Brand has hardly done any of those and has 4.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> So your saying if Elton was the one who was getting away with EVERY SINGLE push, foul, shove, the Clippers getting all of the contreversial calls, Clippers being the team getting the phantom calls and the Jazz getting non-calls, for the ENTIRE game virtually, you'd say it's the players fault? And if you say refs aren't making the wrong calls, watch the game that's on. How many times has Boozer shoved and how many fouls does he have? I've seen him shove, reach, hack, push over 25 times and he has what? 1 foul? While Brand has hardly done any of those and has 4.


Ever heard of getting the home calls? almost all questionable calls go in favor of the home team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> lol, dude what happened? You use to be such a creditable poster. you can't argue who is better at the point. Yes you can argue at the PF spot, but defiantly not the point.


How can I not argue who's better at the point? If that's the case, you can't argue who's better at the 4 spot because the differential between Williams and Livingston is less then that of Brand and Boozer.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> How can I not argue who's better at the point? If that's the case, you can't argue who's better at the 4 spot because the differential between Williams and Livingston is less then that of Brand and Boozer.


Take a look at Boozers stats in my sig, ya brand is miles ahead of Boozer.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Take a look at Boozers stats in my sig, ya brand is miles ahead of Boozer.


One year, not an entire career. Kevin Martin is a top SG in the league now with one blow out year? Nope

20/10/2 Blocks > 15/9/.5 blocks Career Wise so yes he is.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> One year, not an entire career. Kevin Martin is a top SG in the league now with one blow out year? Nope


hows brand doing again?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

80-81 with under 6 minutes to go, Clips can take the win over the Jazz and Ref's still, c'mon do it!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ref's can't help Boozer all the time but what is it? Boozer gets away with a push! Exactly, that's the non-caalls that I'm talking about. Pathetic. Utah is not a top 5,7 team in the league. Lost all respect for them after they have the refs on their nuts.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*WOW* Clippers get a whistle. I'm surprised they didn't say it was the 24 second shot clock


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Did somebody just call the WAHmbulance??? :wahmbulance:

you are currently losing to a better team, get over it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Did somebody just call the WAHmbulance??? :wahmbulance:


Yeah that was Andrei Kirilenko going right back to the hospital. What's new?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

LMFAO @ that being a foul on Livingston . . . . Fisher had a hand on Mobley's waist and hit his elbow and he gets way but a touch means a foul? Pathetic, Utah really needed the refs tonight.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

at least the clippers tried, I can see why utah has so few losses at home


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Yeah that was Andrei Kirilenko going right back to the hospital. What's new?


Do you mean on the no call of magetti traveling then hitting AK. AK, why would you foul someone on the elbow with your face?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> LMFAO @ that being a foul on Livingston . . . . Fisher had a hand on Mobley's waist and hit his elbow and he gets way but a touch means a foul? Pathetic, Utah really needed the refs tonight.


Jazz 3-0 over the clippers this season. Let's cry some more shall we. :yay:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Do you mean on the no call of magetti traveling then hitting AK. AK, why would you foul someone on the elbow with your face?


Maggette spinned and went up, and Kirilenko jumped up leaning towards him and Corey went up and drew the contact. Not Corey's fault that Kirilenko leaned into him and he did what anyone would have done, go into the 'defender'.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Maggette spinned and went up, and Kirilenko jumped up leaning towards him and Corey went up and drew the contact. Not Corey's fault that Kirilenko leaned into him and he did what anyone would have done, go into the 'defender'.


right, but after he traveled?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> at least the clippers tried, I can see why utah has so few losses at home


No surprise.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

GG clipper fans, I realize not every one of you is like qross1fan, so I won't hold that against you.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> right, but after he traveled?


Since when is spinning while posting up called traveling? A real foul is . . .never mind, Utah fans obviously don't know what it is. Hope you enjoyed a BS win. Laker fans were right, Utah is over rated.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

End: 

Los Angeles Clippers: 92
Utah Jazz: 102

To quote Jason Kidd: "The three blind mice, the refs screwed us tonight."


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Since when is spinning while posting up called traveling? A real foul is . . .never mind, Utah fans obviously don't know what it is. Hope you enjoyed a BS win. Laker fans were right, Utah is over rated.


what is that, are you 1-30 in Utah now? Without Sam Cassell, your team is nothing.

Deron Williams > Shuan Livingston

Carlos Boozer > Elton Brand

Mehmet Okur > Chris Kaman

They have owned you 3 straight times.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> what is that, are you 1-30 in Utah now? Without Sam Cassell, your team is nothing.
> 
> Deron Williams > Shuan Livingston
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> what is that, are you 1-30 in Utah now? Without Sam Cassell, your team is nothing.
> 
> Deron Williams > Shuan Livingston
> 
> ...


so apparently moderators are also allowed to be trolling douchebags as well and can get away with it.

EDIT: btw, what would i ahve to do to become a moderator? obviously not much


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Since when is spinning while posting up called traveling? A real foul is . . .never mind, Utah fans obviously don't know what it is. Hope you enjoyed a BS win. *Laker fans were right, Utah is over rated.*


21-8

sorry your team isn't doing so well. :lol:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> 21-8
> 
> sorry your team isn't doing so well. :lol:


Sorry your team needs the refs to beat a team that's struggling. Show's how weak they are. You having fun trolling? Then again, the Jazz forum hardly exists anymore. Sorry you can't get anyone to constantly post there, and I know why. Everything reflects leadership.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> so apparently moderators are also allowed to be trolling douchebags as well and can get away with it.
> 
> EDIT: btw, what would i ahve to do to become a moderator? obviously not much


Trolling? I am simply joining in discussion, and since you don't like what I say, can I not have a different opinion? Anyways, just keep blaming the refs. you will never hear me complaining about the refs. If my team was Dallas in the NBA finals last year, I would not complain about the refs. The refs are not perfect. If you are a good team you can get by the ref mistakes and win the game. The jazz hit key shots at the end of the game to seal it and were getting good plays (that were not fouls like you are saying). The Jazz are leading the league in fouls a game, so the refs must be really on their side.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> *Trolling? I am simply joining in discussion,* and since you don't like what I say, can I not have a different opinion? Anyways, just keep blaming the refs. you will never hear me complaining about the refs. If my team was Dallas in the NBA finals last year, I would not complain about the refs. The refs are not perfect. If you are a good team you can get by the ref mistakes and win the game. The jazz hit key shots at the end of the game to seal it and were getting good plays (that were not fouls like you are saying). The Jazz are leading the league in fouls a game, so the refs must be really on their side.


:lol:

can we keep this guy? he cracks me up :worthy:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Sorry your team needs the refs to beat a team that's struggling. Show's how weak they are. You having fun trolling? Then again, the Jazz forum hardly exists anymore. Sorry you can't get anyone to constantly post there.


You're the one pulling the ref card. The Jazz were pissed off about the eastern road trip, and took it out on the clippers by playing better than them. Nothing wrong with them playing a little physical.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> You're the one pulling the ref card. The Jazz were pissed off about the eastern road trip, and took it out on the clippers by playing better than them.


Playing better and playing behind the refs is two different things.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> so apparently moderators are also allowed to be trolling douchebags as well and can get away with it.


:yes:

it's sad but it's true.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry, no need for an explanation, someone P/Med me and told me about the mess going on to the clipper franchise. Blaming the refs, what ever helps you sleep at night. I just get sick of watching my team out play a team and play physical and hit key shots and go for the win, while fans of the other team blame the refs. I mean, couldn't the jazz possibly earned a win by playing like that?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> lol, dude what happened? You use to be such a creditable poster. you can't argue who is better at the point. Yes you can argue at the PF spot, but defiantly not the point.


Boozer is definitely up on brand this season. Brand should be out of boozers league, but he isn't this season.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> Sorry, no need for an explanation, someone P/Med me and told me about the mess going on to the clipper franchise. Blaming the refs, what ever helps you sleep at night. I just get sick of watching my team out play a team and play physical and hit key shots and go for the win, while fans of the other team blame the refs. I mean, couldn't the jazz possibly earned a win by playing like that?


The jazz clearly played better than the clippers, they also clearly had an advantage in calls throughout the whole game. The clippers more than likely would have still lost, but the officiating was obviously poor. Shame on you for not being able to see it. If the officiating in utah is regularly like this, not hard to see why the jazz do so much better at home.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Sorry your team needs the refs to beat a team that's struggling. Show's how weak they are. You having fun trolling? Then again, the Jazz forum hardly exists anymore. Sorry you can't get anyone to constantly post there, and I know why. Everything reflects leadership.


They have what, one poster. just ak-47 talkin to himself. I'll be complainin to admins about this troll.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Blaming the refs, what ever helps you sleep at night. I just get sick of watching my team out play a team and play physical and hit key shots and go for the win, while fans of the other team blame the refs. I mean, couldn't the jazz possibly earned a win by playing like that?


so this is a reasonable excuse for being an ***?

as for me i never fully put the blame squarely on one person/thing. it is usually a varied group of people/things that are the cause of the problem. but i am having a hard time believing that you believe that the refs didnt hurt the Clippers tonight. the clippers were outplayed tonight and i dont think one clipper fan on this board denys it. if the refs actually did their job would the clippers still have lost? most likely

and please dont give the "refs are not perfect" lecture. they are paid a good amount of money to call the game to the best of their abilities and, in my eyes, they are not doing the best of their so-called abilities.

AND if you have nothing possitive to add to the Clippers board just please never troll again...despite it giving me a good laugh or two


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> GG clipper fans, I realize not every one of you is like qross1fan, so I won't hold that against you.


qross1fan is actually one of the finer posters on this board. if you actually read his posts and you dont troll (i know it might be hard to do it at the same time but i have faith in you) you might actually see that he deserved his moderator roll, something which im confused how you got in the first place


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

> Alright I have forever said that Bolerjack sucks and is terrible but I feel he deserves an apology form me. Im on vacation in Chicago and the people Im staying with happen to have league pass so I watched the Jazz game on the LA FSN and I have to tell you they were the worst duo of broadcasters ever. They were so homerific it was ridiculous, like everything 5 seconds the color guy is like 95% of the calls tonight have gone the Jazz way and there was this foul called on the Jazz in the 4th with like 4-5 mins left and the guy is like "finally a call that goes the clippers way". The entire game the play by play guy says that Boozer gets away with shoving people in the blocks all game and I agree he got away with a couple (but everyone does in the league). So in conclusion Bolerjack I apologize and hope that the other Jazz games I watch are on FSN Utah.


I got this from a jazz fan. Again, I understand why you all think that way. your announcers are constantly blaming the refs too. 

I never saw a big advantage in the reffing, maybe a slim and that is because the jazz are the home team. The jazz only shot 7 more free throws and they were driving the basket more than the clippers.

Sorry guys, but blaming the refs of a game is just not the way to go. I can't stand people that blame the game on the refs. I lost respect last season to a lot of mav fans for all the blame they put on the refs. Wade killed them and had a hell of a game, it's not his fault that the refs call a lot of fouls because of all the driving to the basket he does. You guys should know driving to the basket produces fouls, because that is what magetti excels at.

The clippers played hard and even cut it close in the 4th, but the jazz made some big shots and won. If the jazz missed those shots and the clippers hit theirs, you wouldn't be blaming the refs because then you would of won. I understand your team is struggling, but blaming the refs is not the way to go. 

I know what it feels like to be one of the struggling teams in the league. That 26 win season the jazz had a few years back was not fun. yet, I knew they would rise above that. Have faith guys, you will make it back.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I got this from a jazz fan. Again, I understand why you all think that way. your announcers are constantly blaming the refs too.


funny thing is that the Smith/Lawler duo is one of the most fair announcer duos in the league and give credit to the other team when credit is do



> I never saw a big advantage in the reffing, maybe a slim and that is because the jazz are the home team. The jazz only shot 7 more free throws and they were driving the basket more than the clippers.


i do agree with you on this but i have seen reffing really taking advantage of "fair" basketball



> Sorry guys, but blaming the refs of a game is just not the way to go.


we blamed other people also and trust me, clipper fans know this team is underachieving and that the jazz team is doing well



> I can't stand people that blame the game on the refs. I lost respect last season to a lot of mav fans for all the blame they put on the refs.


you obviously misread their emotions. people usually put blame on people/things when their teams lose. for Philidelphia Eagles, TO blamed Donovan McNabb for the loss in their super bowl run (McNabb reportedly was exhausted). the mavs fans blamed the refs. 



> Wade killed them and had a hell of a game, it's not his fault that the refs call a lot of fouls because of all the driving to the basket he does. You guys should know driving to the basket produces fouls, because that is what magetti excels at.


no doubt that Wade deserves credit but the refs helped him...albeit they helped him very little.



> The clippers played hard and even cut it close in the 4th, but the jazz made some big shots and won. If the jazz missed those shots and the clippers hit theirs, you wouldn't be blaming the refs because then you would of won. I understand your team is struggling, but blaming the refs is not the way to go.


trust me if the clippers won this game i would still be mad at the refs. just my thing to hate the refs.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks, me and you are on the same page now. I know your opinion and you know mine. I wish the league was more fair, but humans make mistakes. Just because someone is paid good money to do something doesn't mean that they can't make mistakes. I think the only way you could get a fair game would be if robots called the game.

Sorry for what you refer to as trolling, but I was just laughing at 1 clipper fan for blaming it on the refs. I was not trying to start it with anyone else. believe me, when the jazz get beat, I am the usually the first one on that board congratulating the other team and their performance. Even if I fell the refs didn't do a good job that night, I still give props to the other team. I am a good winner and loser, it's just when people throw the ref card for excusing a lose. It just bugs me.

I have had a LONG day today at work. And this jazz game was the only exciting part of my day. I just wish people would give credit when it is due like I do so many times. Go to all the team forums that have beat the jazz this season, you will see me congratulating every teams fans for the win.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Jazz would have beaten the Clips even without the refs help tonight. There was definitely an advantage to being the home team, but it wasn't as huge stat wise as it seemed. Of course, it did hurt the Clips momentum, but good teams overcome.

Overall, not a bad game by the Clips. The game came down to an handful of possesions, which was better than I thought the Clips could manage. Perhaps this will boost them for the next game...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> ... I am the usually the first one on that board congratulating the other team and their performance ... I just wish people would give credit when it is due like I do so many times. Go to all the team forums that have beat the jazz this season, you will see me congratulating every teams fans for the win.


Wow!!! What happened? AK, I am so sorry this happened to you. I can confirm that you are NOT a troll and that you always visit this forum and have been nothing short of a fair and polite poster. I believe I've even thanked you for your politeness and willingness to dialogue with your competition.

Please understand, we are in dire straits here over our team's disarray and may be just a slight bit sensitive.

I hope this incident wont keep you from posting here. The regular posters here should know you by now and know you are not a troll.

Sorry ...


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Personally I thought the refs wheren't a factor. the Jazz played rough and the Clippers for the most part didn't. also, the Clippers stratagy was a bad one, they went with Maggetti instead of their bread and butter, Elton Brand. the Jazz won because of offensive rebounding, and not letting a clippers run get to them.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> Personally I thought the refs wheren't a factor. the Jazz played rough and the Clippers for the most part didn't. also, the Clippers stratagy was a bad one, they went with Maggetti instead of their bread and butter, Elton Brand. the Jazz won because of offensive rebounding, and not letting a clippers run get to them.


tim thomas and maggette having nearly as many shots as brand is :nonono:

anyone know what brand's season average is for shot attempts?

...and, nobody blames the refs for this loss. I predicted it two weeks ago, and bet my ucash on utah. The existence of questionable officiating doesn't depend on a win or loss. Of the 50 or so nba games I've watched this season, there were only 2-3 others with such decisive bias in the officiating.
AK-47 can refuse to understand what we're saying all he wants. For me, he certainly is no longer welcome here.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

> Moreover, Boozer and Okur apparently are among the league's most adept big men at jockeying with opponents without being assessed fouls.
> 
> "Look at how many fouls their guys get called for. They have great technique," Clippers Coach Mike Dunleavy said. "I'm really impressed with their technique. I'm going to study the film so much and do the best I can to get our guys to copy it. I think it's pretty amazing."
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers27dec27,0,6639850.story?coll=la-home-sports



> Many of the Clippers also thought the Jazz got an assist from the officials.
> 
> "Look at their guys, who are physical guys, how many fouls they get called for. I'm really impressed with their technique. I'm going to study the film so I can get our guys to copy it," Dunleavy said sarcastically.



.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I usually ALWAYS join in discussion of the other teams board. It's not like I made it out of my way to come here and try to get you going. I was coming into talk about basketball, not who is getting the most calls or if the refs are ruining the game. At that time it was only gross in here and he was continually blaming it on the refs instead of saying his team was getting outplayed. He wasn't talking about basketball, so I stayed on the topic he was posting, About the refs. Look at the last 2 game threads in the clippers forums of the 2 games earlier this season. I also was not talking about any clipper fans in general, just the ones that were crying about the refs. I hate jazz fans that act like it is the refs fault and I tell them to STFU and that the other team out played us and they deserved the win.



Dynasty Raider said:


> Wow!!! What happened? AK, I am so sorry this happened to you. I can confirm that you are NOT a troll and that you always visit this forum and have been nothing short of a fair and polite poster. I believe I've even thanked you for your politeness and willingness to dialogue with your competition.
> 
> Please understand, we are in dire straits here over our team's disarray and may be just a slight bit sensitive.
> 
> ...


You are the definition of class my friend. Someone yells troll and everyone follows. This will not scare me from posting, because for every bad clipper fan there is a fan like you.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

1st game



AK-47 said:


> Good luck guys, you have a very big advantage with AK and Giri out. Hopefully the loud jazz crowd is enough of a sixth man to help out. Because they are going to need it.
> 
> I think the clippers are going to win, but I can't go against my team.
> 
> 104-96 Jazz victory


actually complaining about the refs for the jazz side



cadarn said:


> I almost feel sorry for you. That female ref is terrible and she always goes slightly against the home team.





AK-47 said:


> Good game guys, this win even supprised me. I was not expecting a blowout when you guys were 5-1. The Jazz supprised you and they even supprised me. Good luck on your next game guys!





Dynasty Raider said:


> Thanks for not rubbing it in. It was a good game (for you all). Mehmet took over in the 4th and we didn't have a Center to play him.
> 
> Next time, Aaron will have played with our guys and should have the chemistry to fit in. We will get you ... should have gotten you this time. But, the better team won this one.


2nd game



AK-47 said:


> No way is Hoffa a reserve for the jazz. The guy is on the inactive list right now. He has only played in 2 games this season, for 9 minutes.
> 
> Good luck guys, the Clippers have a good home record. So it should be a tougher game than the 1st one in Utah for the Jazz. No Cassel, Magette, or Kaman?





Dynasty Raider said:


> AK: You are so very classy to come into our forum, at a time when we, the fans are in turmoil about our team and NOT throw salt on our wounds.
> 
> The Jazz have nothing to worry about from us, but yet, you come in to be the ultimate competitor.
> 
> ...





bootstrenf said:


> ^^^^^^what he said...:cheers:





AK-47 said:


> I never underestimate an opponent. You guys are struggling now, but you are the home team with a winning home record. That enough makes you a dangerous team for the Jazz to deal with. I think it is great that you guys are up in the playoff mix these last 2 years that you weren't a part of the years before. You have only played 20 games, I bet you at least go 41-21 the rest of the season.
> 
> If you guys play up to your potential and are healthy, you are a solid 50+ win team and a playoff team. Good luck tonight.


Well, whatever. Good game clipper fans...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Don't sweat it AK ... 

I'm surprised Weasel didn't chime in to tell you that ANYONE can post in this forum anytime they like.

However, I believe they welcome you, and would love to have more posters here. Don't hesitate to voice your opinions, even if they don't respond. That's what they usually say.

Thank you for the compliment ... but, as you know, classy begets classy.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Don't sweat it AK ...
> 
> I'm surprised Weasel didn't chime in to tell you that ANYONE can post in this forum anytime they like.
> 
> ...


Heres to a clipper turnaround this season :cheers:

Thanks again, hope to see you in the mix come April!


----------

